# Relief from fiberglass itch



## yachtvalhalla (Mar 1, 2006)

Just by chance I've discovered a symptomatic relief from the itch you get when grinding or sanding fiberglass. Even with protective clothing that nasty stuff works its way onto some of your skin .. and I've awakened at night with bleeding fingers from scratching them in my sleep.

The relief ??? A strong anti-perspirant deodorant. The one that works best for me is Rexona Ice Cool (for men of course).

Terry


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Shower with as hot of water as you can stand make yourself red. Do Not Scrub just lots of water soak or sprayed. Now what this does it opens the pores and washes the fiberglass out now switch to cold I mean cold that closes the pores up to keep any glass from going deeper. This is what we used in the boat building trade for years if you must wash with a rag do it all in one direction kind of like shaving. The hot water and then the cold is the best trick you will ever learn for glass. I have used it for 45 years of building glass boats and getting more than my share of the itch. Paper suits and masks goggles are a must. The fiberosis you can get from fiberglass is a bummer you don't need that. I had a biopsie on my lung the doctor said he had never seen anything like that and did not know what he was looking at until I told him about the glass then he could see what it was.
I am ok I still breath allright but I have lung damage.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

*wax job & tape*

Is deodorant actually mixed into a wax base? Does the wax "fix" or harden around the tiny shards of fiberglass, keeping them from moving and itching? 
Sounds like a great idea. What happens if you try to pick up the stray fiberglass shards off your skin with a piece of masking or scotch tape, the same way you clean dog or cat hair off a piece of clothing?


----------



## yachtvalhalla (Mar 1, 2006)

Even after the hot and cold water showers I had some remaining itching which was relieved with the deodorant. What I think is happening is that the deodorant closes the pores and keeps them closed ... up to 12 hours if you believe the advertising hype.

I've tried the masking tape but it didn't seem to help.

Terry


----------



## merc2dogs (Jun 5, 2004)

duct tape followed by a spraydown with solarcain sunburn stuff, works great

had an accident occur at work a while ago, and I had to climb through all the fiberglass and crap to make sure everyone was out, being summertime I was wearing short sleaves, and I was all sweaty, so the stuff was like steel to a magnet. 

Nasty junk, but the solarcain and duct tape made it so I didn't scratch my skin off.

Ken


----------

